# cold steel Double Agent II - opinion



## WebWalker (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi

Been here a couple of months. Guns, knives and now flashlights, it must be inevitable. I’m a very modest collector with no safe or shelf queens.

I watch dvd movies most every night. I have a small table beside me where I keep a knife or two (and now flashlights) that I play with while viewing. Very low light so I handle, balance, tactilely examine, admire, critique and come to know the object.

I used to rotate the knives. Then on a whim I bought a ColdSteel special e-mail offer, the Double Agent I & the Double Agent II. I gave the DA I away as a present, even before examining. I didn’t like the karambit for a neck carry.

A very interesting and serious knife, the DA II. It’s been on the table for a year now and it never ceases to delight me. What a unique piece. What an impact for a modest amount (like the ITP A3 EOS!). I got mine for under $30. Not real practical for letter opening. I didn’t realize the fighting options offered by the ergonomics when I ordered. I was looking for a great neck knife. (thought it might be too long)

I know the knife. I can handle it with both left and right draws. The only thing tricky is putting in back in the scabbard. But the knife is an appendage. 

Now I can handle properly I thought I try it for its original purpose. I’d wear it daily to see if practical. So I put on a parachord, and quickly knew that this was not a edc, around the neck. It just prints too much. Too long.

With the DA II ‘You are the Knife’.

Before I posted I thought I’d youtube. Sure enough

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d61n3O_IH84 a good review. 

Time to get another one out.


----------



## The Hawk (Feb 17, 2010)

I came really close to buying the DA II but decided on another Cold Steel knife (Scimitar) instead.
I have bought a couple of neck knives (SOG and Buck brands) and feel that they are too large for edc around my neck. I was wondering if there is another way to carry the DA II in case I decide to buy one on down the line. Is there a clip on the sheath?
The DA II is a good looking knife. Congrats.


----------



## WebWalker (Feb 17, 2010)

The sheath only has eyeholes for attaching to vest or webbing.
This knife really requires two hands for drawing out. When I've carried it, other than neck, its been in the front jeans pocket, with a lanyard.

Here's a belt option - http://www.blade-tech.com/Large-Tek-Lok-w-hardware-pr-841.html#product_images but it might have to be behind the back to make a practical draw.

Do you edc the scimitar? How's the balance? I rotate a vogager for edc.


----------



## The Hawk (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks for the info. The scimitar lives in my nightstand. Balance is great with it. I edc Cold Steel AK-47.


----------



## SignOfTheShadow (Mar 13, 2015)

WebWalker said:


> The sheath only has eyeholes for attaching to vest or webbing.
> This knife really requires two hands for drawing out. When I've carried it, other than neck, its been in the front jeans pocket, with a lanyard.
> 
> Here's a belt option - http://www.blade-tech.com/Large-Tek-Lok-w-hardware-pr-841.html#product_images but it might have to be behind the back to make a practical draw.
> ...




The link you provided doesn't display the Large Tek-Lok anymore (as Blade-Tech has updated their website to PHP since this post), so I'm updating with new links for curious folk, like myself, who wonder about belt sheath availability for the Cold Steel Double Agent knives. The knife is still relevant, so this post is still relevant, in my opinion. Thank you for pointing me in the right direction.

http://shop.blade-tech.com/product_info.php?cPath=999999_82_83&products_id=479 <--- Mini Tek-Lok

http://shop.blade-tech.com/product_info.php?products_id=118 <--- Original Tek-Lok


----------



## PartyPete (Sep 14, 2015)

I considered the DA for awhile but went with the Pro Guard instead. I never really could decide if I liked the 2 finger holes.


----------

